# 11-16 [Seeing Red]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

After seeing all of the killer reports from the past few days, I realized I had no choice but to leave Panama City Beach early. Originally planned on staying for the whole weekend, but Mitch & I decided to leave this morning so we could get back & meet up with Josh to go terrorize some big bulls. Finally got out on the water a little after two, which didn't leave us too much time to fish. We still made an awesome trip out of it though. First cast Mitch, Josh & I ALL hook up. Ten minutes later we've got three bulls in the boat, ready for a sick photoshoot! Josh's was the biggest @ 39'', with mine close behind @ 38.5''. There was no way I was gonna let him win the biggest fish of the day! I messed around with the fly rod for a while & screwed up the one shot that I had at some bulls busting just off the bow when I got my slack tangled around a cleat. Stupid! Maybe next time. While I was trying hopelessly with the fly rod, Josh & Mitch got a double. That's it, I had had enough. Put the fly rod away & grabbed the baitcaster again & hooked up with the biggest fish of the day, which was 40.5''. While I was hooked up, Mitch & Josh hooked up again too for our second triple of the day! Lost the school after that & threw at some random birds & picked up a 21.5'' red snapper right after Josh landed a nice blue. Too bad the snapper had to go back, he would have made a great dinner. Still was a nice surprise to pick a decent one up on a twistertail though! Headed back to the dock around a quarter to 5 to clean up the boat & head home to make some dinner & write my paper. SWEET day on the water, even though it was only for a couple hours. Can't wait to make it out again! 

*Tally for the day*: 

*Me*: 38.5'' bull, 40.5'' bull, & 21.5'' red snapper
*Josh*: 39'' bull, 37'' bull, & 36'' bull, & a bluefish
*Mitch*: 35.5'' bull, 36'' bull, & 36.5'' bull (new personal record!)

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

More photos.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

One more.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:cool2:nline2long::thumbup1::table:The trio strikes again...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

My bull looks way bigger than yours Sawyer hahaha


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Even though my fish were relatively small, I managed to catch them all on my small Pflueger Low Profile!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> My bull looks way bigger than yours Sawyer hahaha



Shots fired.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> My bull looks way bigger than yours Sawyer hahaha


You sure you're not just enlarging the screen when you look at yours man?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Big Stripers and Specs are now on the bucket list for this winter. And then Cobia!!!!!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Right on guys!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

:no::thumbdown:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Even speedoJosh was in the nas car race today hahaha jk dude


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice work guys!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Even speedoJosh was in the nas car race today hahaha jk dude


That's top secret man. Now the law is going to know I run without lights. Gotta blur the face next time. I'll settle for a spot on the mako next trip to make up for it. :thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report guys. What happened to your old third buddy that used to fish with you?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Great report guys. What happened to your old third buddy that used to fish with you?


Which one? Paul Bunyan, the dude with the red goatee? Haha. Or Johnny, the one who caught the tripletail?


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Great report guys. What happened to your old third buddy that used to fish with you?


Sawyer, sayyer, soyyer, or however you spell it just forgot to photoshop him into flounderslayerman's pics. :whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Need to get out there again...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful reds guys!! That snapper is pretty cool as well


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

nice u guys never disapoint man nice hull red snapper on a twister tail too dang tight lines


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mystic fishermen said:


> nice u guys never disapoint man nice hull red snapper on a twister tail too dang tight lines


Going out again tomorrow, hoping we can provide another great report!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Going out again tomorrow, hoping we can provide another great report!


 
:yes: im thinking about bringing some flounder and white/speck setups as well, we need to bring back a cooler full weather looks nasty in our near future.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> :yes: im thinking about bringing some flounder and white/speck setups as well, we need to bring back a cooler full weather looks nasty in our near future.


You know as well as I do that there's no way those flounder/trout setups will get touched if we see birds diving & reds busting everywhere again!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, that is 100 but... yah screw it bull reds all the way brother, ill only bring 1 more rod for smaller game just in case our arms get too busted from catching 34+ reds tomorrow hahaha


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe yall should tag them & record the Slaughter. If there bleeding ? Maybe not.:001_huh:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

KingCrab said:


> Maybe yall should tag them & record the Slaughter. If there bleeding ? Maybe not.:001_huh:


I think I should bust out the GO PRO... Guys were making a pensacola bull red slaying video off the fly, alabama rigs, double rigs and barbie poles...:yes:


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Definitely film it. Always fun to see the fall running of the bulls for the boat less folks.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Definitely film it. Always fun to see the fall running of the bulls for the boat less folks.


Ya didn't miss out on much today bro, don't worry. Haha. Stay tuned for the report.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Definitely film it. Always fun to see the fall running of the bulls for the boat less folks.


 
IT WAS COLD COLD COLD... would have made a good flipper episode hahaha


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Great report man thats awesome you guys are laying into some big fish i caught a snapper about that size 2 weeks ago fishing with a live pinfish off the edge of some rocks


----------



## mitchamafied (Jun 16, 2014)

Who is this guy? ^^^
Save the trolling for the ocean.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mitchamafied said:


> Who is this guy? ^^^
> Save the trolling for the ocean.


I've always been a fan of casting instead of trolling anyways.


----------



## mitchamafied (Jun 16, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> I've always been a fan of casting instead of trolling anyways.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

thecalmbeforethestorm said:


> Great report man thats awesome you guys are laying into some big fish i caught a snapper about that size 2 weeks ago fishing with a live pinfish off the edge of some rocks


Glad you enjoyed the report man. It was definitely pretty cool hooking up with that snapper while fishing bull reds! Put up a killer fight too. If only I coulda kept him!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna be missing this when I'm in Wisconsin this coming week...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Gonna be missing this when I'm in Wisconsin this coming week...


hurry back buddy, ill send you some pics to motivate you on your drive back hahaha:yes:


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll keep his seat warm while he is gone. :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

SpeedoJosh said:


> I'll keep his seat warm while he is gone. :thumbup:


Ok green horn ill give u ur shot be ready to fish all night and all morning hahaha bring an extra pair of gloves netting fish all night will tear em up sawyer used to complain about it all the time.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> sawyer used to complain about it all the time.


Man I've been gone like 20 hours & you're acting like I'm some long-lost fragment of your past! Hahaha.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Could you have had any more fun?
fugetaboutit!


----------

